# Internet Explorer is unable to print this document.



## Cody24 (Jun 29, 2011)

Receive below error see attached in IE 10 or IE 11

If I downgrade to IE 9 or even back to 8 then you can print. It doesn't matter what printer, can't even save to a "xps printer"


----------



## vembutech (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,

I would suggest you to try the steps in the following article.
Unable to print or view the print preview of a webpage in Internet http://support.microsoft.com/kb/973479

Also try, How to troubleshoot script errors in Internet Explorer on Windows-based computers.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308260


----------

